# Best Apres in North America



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Guys and Gals

Planning a trip with the boys for Feb 16-23. We're a group of 4 with an average age of 36.

We aren't crazy about night life as we're usually pushing to make first tracks every morning. This makes Apres ski that much more important. 

We love a place with a good vibe around 4/5 onwards. We loved the apres ski at St Anton and are looking to replicate a similar vibe within North America.

Looking forward to hearing your experiences.

We're not interested in Whistler(open to other bc resorts) , QC, VT.

Cheers.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Breck, vail, aspen, south lake tahoe(heavenly), Jackson (must stay slopeside in mtn village).

These all have numerouse slopeside or on slope bars with base area villages. Ski in/ski out. I have been to st anton and these will be as close to that kind of scene as you will get.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Hogwallows at the bottom of Big Cottonwood canyon in south Salt Lake. Nice vibe, good beer. Solitude and Brighton are up Big Cottonwood canyon, Snowbird is equally close. Best in N America who knows but it's pretty good.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aspen has the best scene outside of Whistler hands down.

All of the big dog resorts in Colorado have good apres though. Summit County and Vail have plenty of options. 

Jackson and Squaw are fun too. 

I would think Big Sky-Moonlight in Montana would be another good option.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hey Guys and Gals
> 
> Planning a trip with the boys for Feb 16-23. We're a group of 4 with an average age of 36.
> 
> ...


OT
Always find weird the use of French words in “American” language, like “Apres” which means after in French or “cul de sac” which means literally “ass of the bag” :grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> OT
> Always find weird the use of French words in “American” language, like “Apres” which means after in French or “cul de sac” which means literally “ass of the bag” :grin:


I get the giggles whenever I read rucksack, kindergarten, bratwurst, kohlrabi, doppelgänger or to abseil (lol) in an english book. Too funny


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

```

```



neni said:


> I get the giggles whenever I read rucksack, kindergarten, bratwurst, kohlrabi, doppelgänger or to abseil (lol) in an english book. Too funny


Lol...same for climbing...Rappel, Piton ( to lower and nail ) or..TARDI which is Italian for late...Sorry! Lol totally OT.
We now retourn to the Apres discussion.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

neni said:


> I get the giggles whenever I read rucksack, kindergarten, bratwurst, kohlrabi, doppelgänger or to abseil (lol) in an english book. Too funny


I laugh when my Swiss mates say 'handy' and 'beemer' (English words that don't actually mean the same in English). All languages are full of borrowed words - they only seem odd if they've been borrowed fairly recently. Anyway doppelgänger and schadenfreude are awesome words and bratwursts are awesome.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> I laugh when my Swiss mates say 'handy' and 'beemer' (English words that don't actually mean the same in English). All languages are full of borrowed words - they only seem odd if they've been borrowed fairly recently. Anyway doppelgänger and schadenfreude are awesome words and bratwursts are awesome.



Oh yeah... the "handy" pitfall... was aware of that one. But the Beamer? I just had to look it up, just to find out that indeed, it's an entirely different word. Lol. That explains some puzzled glaces. Thanks for the hint!  was oblivious for the inter-lingo mis-sense


----------



## Jesus Molina (Feb 14, 2019)

Aspen, Vali, Breckenridge, South Lake Tahoe, and Beaver Creek


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I really enjoyed the après in Tahoe. There is fun to be had in both California and Nevada. Loads of bars have half priced drinks for happy hour.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Back from the dead.

Jesus, did you not see this thread was last posted to in 2017. That is back in biblical times.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

East coast contenders are sugarloaf, and loon for the good vibe. Vt is full of Jersey and new Yorkers.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Oldman said:


> Back from the dead.
> 
> Jesus, did you not see this thread was last posted to in 2017. That is back in biblical times.


I didn’t even look at the dates. It just popped up in the active topics after Jesus bought it back to life ?


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Whistler and Banff are always fun, though full of 18-25 yo Australians
Aspen, Vail and Breck have good apres scene. Aspen and Vail are a little more well-heeled, Breck is a younger crowd.
South Lake Tahoe is definitely fun. Being able to walk across the border to 24h boozers & casinos can be dangerous >
Salt Lake City has a surprisingly decent bar scene. It's not technically 'apres' but you drive back from the mountain, shower up and hit the bars
Jackson Hole's cowboy bars are a good laugh.

Overall though, North American resorts can't hold a candle to the likes of Ischgl/St Anton/Val D'Isere for the apres scene


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

DaveMcI said:


> East coast contenders are sugarloaf, and loon for the good vibe. Vt is full of Jersey and new Yorkers.


Yyyeeeaaaaaaa baby Jersey rules! Get some! yeeeehaaaawwww!

Sorry we party too hardy for ya ?

...I would add Stratton to east coast contenders.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only person that gets hella triggered by the seemingly obsessive faux-Euro thing that is so pervasive in American ski towns? From the whole "apres" bullshit to the wannabe Euro village look. Nothing against Europe, it's just so forced and fake here in the states.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

linvillegorge said:


> Am I the only person that gets hella triggered by the seemingly obsessive faux-Euro thing that is so pervasive in American ski towns? From the whole "apres" bullshit to the wannabe Euro village look. Nothing against Europe, it's just so forced and fake here in the states.


Not at all. 

For me some of the best 'apres' (read: nightlife) in NA is places like Bend and Bozeman where you drive to the mountain but spend the evenings in a midsize town. It's not technically apres, but it's loads of fun and it's more... American.

It's also about 75% cheaper.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

yogibear18 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> For me some of the best 'apres' (read: nightlife) in NA is places like Bend and Bozeman where you drive to the mountain but spend the evenings in a midsize town. It's not technically apres, but it's loads of fun and it's more... American.
> 
> It's also about 75% cheaper.


My favorite mountains are the ones that have a mountain with plenty of lifts with a bar and a shop at the bottom of the hill. That's all I need. I'd rather not have all the other bullshit because all that other bullshit generally attracts the type of people I'd honestly rather not be around.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

yogibear18 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> For me some of the best 'apres' (read: nightlife) in NA is places like Bend and Bozeman where you drive to the mountain but spend the evenings in a midsize town. It's not technically apres, but it's loads of fun and it's more... American.
> 
> It's also about 75% cheaper.


Having done a LOT of both if you get the right towns like you mentioned it's not bad but there's a LOT to be said for ski in ski out, especially on group trips. People go take breaks whenever they want and it can be cheaper in ways like food and drinking if you can just stop off the lift for beer and food in your own fridge. There's nothing worse than having one or two guys ready to go back and the rest of the group wanting to keep shredding. Not to mention you spend a night drinking you literally role your hungover butt out of bed and straight into the fresh air on a run, gimmie that every time.

Govy is great on Hood, Snowshoe WV is honestly one of the best places in the country for Ski in ski out and a village.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker, you roll in and out of yer car, rv...'merican trash d-bag steez. Hit the stanky taproom that has maybe 10 tables or yer trunk, rollup doobes, feed the wild life, howl at the moon and wait for the northern lights...>faux fur euro glitz


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Baker, you roll in and out of yer car, rv...'merican trash d-bag steez. Hit the stanky taproom that has maybe 10 tables or yer trunk, rollup doobes, feed the wild life, howl at the moon and wait for the northern lights...>faux fur euro glitz


Umm you need to check the boots the person feeding the birds was wearing and then recheck which forum you're on!

Baker I've always rented a place about 20-30 minutes down the hill. Worst place for apres, worst resort for groom, worst resort for park. Can confirm one of the best resorts for dirtbag bare bones riding.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

In my experience I would mirror saying Vail and Breck like a lot of others, but two years ago I went to Park City and I was shocked how lively the town was at night, it was a a blast and full people out and about having a good time who were friendly. Some locals we met said that people come up from Salt Lake to party there because it's so fun.


----------



## Reet TripOutside.com (Feb 23, 2020)

yogibear18 said:


> Whistler and Banff are always fun, though full of 18-25 yo Australians
> Aspen, Vail and Breck have good apres scene. Aspen and Vail are a little more well-heeled, Breck is a younger crowd.
> South Lake Tahoe is definitely fun. Being able to walk across the border to 24h boozers & casinos can be dangerous >
> Salt Lake City has a surprisingly decent bar scene. It's not technically 'apres' but you drive back from the mountain, shower up and hit the bars
> ...


Hi guys! Aspen, Vail and Breck have some great apres spots that we love. So does Crested Butte (Secret Stash anyone??) We have created a blog post to summarize some of our favorite apres-ski spots in 14 top ski resorts. Let us know if we are missing any of your favorite spots at these resorts!


----------



## Snowchiq (7 mo ago)

What is an apres?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Apres Ski (or snowboard). What you do after your session. Usually involved lots of alcohol and food and loud music.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowchiq said:


> What is an apres?


Après is French for after. Kind of ironic as their après is the dullest in Europe.


----------

